#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-07
<daxroc> Hey
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-09
<ebel> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and now my dual monitors only one works. bah
<czajkowski> aloha
<tdr112> ebel: i like having dual monitors
<ebel> tdr112: me too. but now I don't have them anymore :(
<ebel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47813/dual-screen-monitor-not-working-after-11-04-upgrade here's my askubuntu question
<czajkowski> ebel: there was stuff about that but all te folks I know that upgraded have it working
<ebel> yes i am upgrading late. anyone wrote anything up? blog posts/bug reports/etc.?
<czajkowski> just posted it - uk to see of anyone can help or cmment
<czajkowski> ebel: join ubuntu-uk
<ebel> monitors fixed. i was using non-floss drivers. apt-get removing them, rebooting fixed it
<czajkowski> :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-10
<ebel> hmmm
<ebel> our blacknight sponsored hosting is about to expire
<ebel> are we doing anything with that?
<czajkowski> thought we were
<czajkowski> you're kidding we;ve had it a year and not used it :(
<ebel> erm, not sure
<slashtom> we have hosting? what for?
<ebel> ubuntu-ie
 * ebel should send an email'
<ebel> brian lenihan has just died
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> sad
<ebel> he didn't have a nice last year.
<czajkowski> no indeed he didnt
<czajkowski> and the kind of cancer he has was less than pleasent also
<ebel> I was more thinking that he had a tough job.
<czajkowski> aye he did
<czajkowski> and it'd been a long year for him also
<ebel> AFAIK that means there are no more FF TDs in Dublin
<airurando> Evening all
<airurando> Who is going to 3DCamp and the Geeknic in limerick tomorrow.
<czajkowski> aloha
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-11
<airurando> Afternoon all.
<moylan> hey
<airurando> 3DCamp is going well.
<airurando> Hi moylan
<airurando> Geeknic soon here at UL.
<moylan> looking at the outline for 3d camp on boards.ie  nice set of topics.  http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=2056278172
<airurando> Yeah.  They all seem to be pitched at a level that even I can get my head around
<moylan> for me augmented reality is of the most interest.  have used layar on android phone.  it's ok but i always wonder if it can be done better.
<moylan> also hope somebody has tk red lemonade for the geeknic.  wouldn't be a picnic in ireland with out the tk red. :-)
<airurando> Will be a very short geeknic.  Only half an hour for lunch.
<tdr112> czajkowski: this ul is a nice college
<czajkowski> tdr112: you're been before haven't you?
<czajkowski> take pics
<czajkowski> please
<tdr112> airurando has photos
<czajkowski> great
<czajkowski> tdr112: howd your talk go
<tdr112> grand
<czajkowski> great to hear
<czajkowski> miss ul :(
<czajkowski> tis a cool college
<tdr112> i was lost for a while , i went to the place where the ubuntu talk where on but its in the cs
<czajkowski> ahh yes you went to main building
<czajkowski> b/c blocks
<czajkowski> csis buidiling oposite it
<airurando> a few geeknic photos
<airurando> http://pix.ie/ubuntuie/album/412636
#ubuntu-ie 2011-06-12
<airurando> night night #ubuntu-ie
<airurando> evening
<steampunkey> hi there
<steampunkey> not here to talk about GNU/Linux
<steampunkey> hope you won't mind going OT with me
<steampunkey> i'm interested in the meaning of these lyrics: http://www.kinglaoghaire.com/site/lyrics/song_364.html
<steampunkey> is it ironic?
<steampunkey> what happened at "Erin's border"?
<moylan> well ireland is an island and the only border of any significance is the one between north and south.  a lot has happened at that border.
<steampunkey> i hoped for some insight rather than deduction, no offense ;-P
<moylan> well it's a song so it's stuffed with methaphors that are a little vague.  sorry.
<steampunkey> Perhaps I should mention that Wolfe Tones have preformed it for "50 Great Rebel Songs and Ballads"
<steampunkey> maybe the Irish from the north would know, but #northernireland is invite only :-(
<steampunkey> (make that two hashes: ##northernireland)
* airurando changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || Next IRC Meeting: 15th Jun 2011 @ 8pm  || Next  Ubuntu Hour Limerick to be determined, Absolute Hotel || Location and time of the next UH Dublin is a surprise!!
<steampunkey> ehm what
<airurando> what's confusing steampunkey?
<steampunkey> the song. ;-)
<czajkowski> aloha
<steampunkey> i thought i reconnected, but it was just a topic switch
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> steampunkey I find that song confusing to.
<steampunkey> heh
<airurando> steampunkey where are you based?
<steampunkey> A Catholic European country
<steampunkey> Actually, you can see my IP. I'm from Croatia
<moylan> sooooo not ireland :-D
<steampunkey> anonymity fail
<steampunkey> moylan: that'd be correct. I'm not an Ubuntu user either. Debian here.
<airurando> steampunkey not sure what the best IRC channel would be to get a definitive answer to you Question.
<czajkowski> steampunkey: try debian on oftc
<steampunkey> czajkowski: O.O
<airurando> steampunkey: moylan probably gave the best response possible from this channel.
<moylan> the question was about irish song lyrics.  i'm a history buff and know my was around both the wolftones and irish history and it's ringing no specific bells.  give me 5 minutes and i'll google the bugger.
<steampunkey> moylan: it's hard to even find the lyrics, let alone their meanings
<steampunkey> [20:53] <steampunkey> moylan: it's hard to even find the lyrics, let alone their meanings
<czajkowski> ok
<czajkowski> thought it was a tech question hence my comment re debian
<steampunkey> k
<moylan> well i could find history for some of the wolf tones songs but not 'the rights of man' https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Wolfe_Tones_discography
<moylan> considering that the border is only 90 years old it is odd that there is no specific history in relation to such a new song.
<paxcoder> moylan: your last sentence doesn't sound right
<moylan> might be getting somewhere.  http://mudcat.org/thread.cfm?threadid=5530#471631
<airurando> must dash... night night all.
<moylan> i can only think that many irish trad songs end up changing over time.  in 1798 there was no border so a reference in a song would make no sense while in 1968 when the wolf tones recorded their version it would.
<paxcoder> *shrugs*
<paxcoder> thanks for trying
<moylan> still thinking on it.  the only division of note that caused strife in 1798 was that between protestant and catholic.  ironically most people forget that wolf tone was a protestant.
<moylan> especially with the line 'with each communion'
<paxcoder> moylan: i don't get the queen in it
<paxcoder> makes it sounds like a loyalist song o.O
<moylan> well the uk has only had 2 queens when it comes to ireland queen elizabeth i and queen elizabeth ii.  i think in this case the queen represents ireland.  especially with the reference to grainne
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-05
<zmoylan> oh yeah, still a bank holiday in the uk
<zmoylan> ,weather killiney
<slashbel> they're only allowed an extra holiday so they can use it to worship their overlord
<zmoylan> safe driving around the west of ireland in the wet?
<slashbel> aye, it was grand
<slashbel> there will be more videos soon
<zmoylan> just the rain in ireland seems to bring out the looniest of drivers who behave like it's never rained before
<slashbel> there isn't too much traffic out west
<slashbel> and considering that on some overtakes i was up to 140, i was probably one of the looniest out there ;)
<zmoylan> true.  there are parts you'd swear you were the only person for miles.
<zmoylan> i kinda am easy on folk on motorbikes speeding.  they have something to lose.  it's the car drivers who'll be saved by their airbags, roll cage that kill others i detest.
<slashbel> i wasn't going fast
<slashbel> it's just you open up the throttle on a bike to overtake a car, you accerlerate from 70 to 140 very rapidly without realising it
<slashbel> http://youtube.com/slashtomeu
<zmoylan> i've seen some of your videos.  very good camera work.
<slashbel> that's ebel's helmet cam
<zmoylan> you'd think the vibration, rain would make it unworkable but it's at least near broadcast quality
<ebel> It's a wide angle, 170° camera, so it's sorta hard to get wrong
<slashbel> those videos are only SD, the camera will do HD
<ebel> slashbel: not SD, SD is like 640×480, those are 720
<slashbel> the camera is attached to helmet, so ebel absorbs much of the vibration of the bike
<zmoylan> but where would you store the files? :-)
<ebel> re: vibration, that's more noticable when camera is attached to bike. When it's attached to my helmet, my body acts as shock absorber
<zmoylan> wonder if google glasses if they're ever launched change that market?
<ebel> vibrations are noticable when attached to bike (e.g. here http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pOKQQiupJ4&t=6s look at the top left of the image)
<zmoylan> hah, sheep.  mutual road kill :-/
<ebel> fecking loads of sheep in connemara
<slashbel> aye, loads
<zmoylan> shh, they're the locals! :-)
<slashbel> we stayed the last 2 nights in north mayo. the owners of the place had a few souveniers from the fatima shrine and the showers we cold (i presume because a cold shower is good for the soul)
<slashbel> were cold*
<zmoylan> cold showers are good for the heart and wake you up.  also cheaper.
<slashbel> regular exercise is better for the heart, and i like a warm shower
<zmoylan> ah, you're a softie.  a good cold shower followed by a cold breakfast is the proper way to start the day.
<slashbel> before you put on your horsehair shirt?
<zmoylan> i've had relatives out in the west that lived by that.  i think it freezed all the germs to death :-)
<zmoylan> real horsehair?  luxury!
<zmoylan> always will remember a retired man down in seapoint dun laoire.  he used to swim in the sea every day.  we'd be covered in heavy coats sheltering out of the wind and rain and he'd walk past in speedos.  tough bugger.
<slashbel> and for just €6 you can swim in a heated pool :)
<zmoylan> crikey, last time i went to a pool it was less that a ir£1
<zmoylan> it _may_ have been some time ago
<slashbel> was that child rate?
<zmoylan> think i was 14 so yup.  crikey  26 years ago.  get off my lawn, mumble mumble.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-06
<czajkowski> aloha
<zmoylan> hi
<czajkowski> hey hows you
<zmoylan> still doing physio.  agony but have to do it to regain use of dodgy leg.  hows the back?  saw you tweeting that it's still causing pain
<czajkowski> ah I get the odd day when it plays up
<czajkowski> when I've been walking around or doing crazy stuff
<czajkowski> I forget a I dont have the daily pain I still need to mind the back  it's only 5 months siince the op
<zmoylan> well moving house by hand will do that! :-)
<czajkowski> any NETBSD fans around?
<czajkowski> zmoylan: was more the walking up and down san fran hills that killed me
<zmoylan> thought you would have done a penny from big bang theory and rode the cable cars.
<czajkowski> I did that also
<czajkowski> but walked to china town taking pics
<zmoylan> so did you clear the irish section of the supermarket of tayto? :-)
<slashbel> czajkowski: did i see that you're visiting soon?
<czajkowski> aye flying in today
<czajkowski> zmoylan: no but jon loves the red lemonade so we have 3 2lts here now
<czajkowski> and barrys tea bags
<czajkowski> and fig rolls
<czajkowski> and potato soup
<ebel> hehehe
<ebel> taytos?
<zmoylan> proper foods! :-)
<czajkowski> indeed
<czajkowski> came home had a tayto sandwich and red lemonade
<czajkowski> poor jon
<zmoylan> now if she could just get her mitts on proper irish sausages she'd have it all!
<czajkowski> zmoylan: so true!
<czajkowski> we can get richmon
<czajkowski> ut I so mis galtee rashers!
<zmoylan> i'm sure the family have stocked up for your return.
<ebel> ION slashbel only discovered what "minerals" were recently
<czajkowski> they're heading away on sat
<slashbel> czajkowski: you got to have your minerals!
<czajkowski> as am I to galway to a hen
<zmoylan> minerals are called by differerent names in different places.  ireland=minerals, uk=pop, usa=soda  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Names_for_soft_drinks
<slashbel> all make me feel ill
<ebel> minerals is slightly a culchie term :P
<zmoylan> pre globalisation
<czajkowski> aye it';s how you know supermacs is irish :)
<slashbel> aye, i have learned that supermacs is the best place to get minerals
<zmoylan> i don't know.  went past one yesterday on the bus and they had cheesy fries in the window advertised.  yuck.
<zmoylan> as for the uk i found this site yesterday that made me laugh and gag.  http://www.shitefood.co.uk/
<czajkowski> aye saw that
<slashbel> twas funny, we were out in the country for the long weekend... it's quite hard to get city food
<zmoylan> city food?
<slashbel> pesto, for example
<zmoylan> something that hasn't been boiled to death?
<slashbel> aye
<ebel> 'foreign food'
<slashbel> at least you can get a good cup of tea
<zmoylan> listening to a podcast recently talking about why the irish drink so much tea.  we need it in our diet to make up for a genetic deficieny of some sort
<ebel> nonsense, it's a cultural thing.
<zmoylan> that and it's cheaper than heating a whole house :-)
<ebel> Though I still haven't found a place in city centre that does good irish breakfast
<slashbel> ebel: you could try supermacs on o'connell street
<ebel> slashbel: too cheap, tis just fast food
<zmoylan> different people have different ideas as to what an irish breakfast is.  my dads was everything in a huge skillet bread, sausages, eggs, pudding black and white.  heart attack on a plate.
<slashbel> what about that café in the 'batter?
<slashbel> maybe czajkowski has suggestions in the area, she did afterall recommend peppe
<ebel> slashbel: yeah, might try that next time i want a fry
<czajkowski> I used to eat on the cafe upby centra
<czajkowski> but seemingly peppe does a good breakie but never went there
<czajkowski> btw I created http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1799/detail/
<czajkowski> hmm am wondering could i possibly aim for a dublin hour on the thursday when I'm back
<slashbel> which thursday would that be?
<czajkowski> 14th
<slashbel> that would also be the python hour
<czajkowski> cool
<slashbel> it would be tempting to join them, they hold it at the black sheep :P
<czajkowski> where is it on
<czajkowski> could go there
<slashbel> black sheep, capel street
<czajkowski> after all I am the black sheep now :p
<slashbel> one of the few bars in dublin that serves irish beer
<czajkowski> ok in relation to um... smithfield and trinity college which way ?
<slashbel> capel street, north end
<czajkowski> so smithfield side of the liffey
<zmoylan> http://www.yelp.ie/biz/the-black-sheep-dublin
<slashbel> capel street is the border between dublin 1 & 7
<czajkowski> ah so very close to smithfield
<slashbel> so, i think the python is on the wednesday
<slashbel> but we could do thursday
<czajkowski> wonder cuold I get my old parking space
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> may have to look into this
<czajkowski> tdr112: you alive
 * slashbel suggests a venue that serves craft beer (there are a few now)
<czajkowski> lemmis see I may need to find a place that has wifi if I have a CC meeting
<czajkowski> hmm it;s a hangout so could potentially miss it
<slashbel> czajkowski: i can give you wifi
<czajkowski> ah cool thanks
 * slashbel has one of these fancy android phones, i can give you wifi
<czajkowski> ahh yes wonder can I do similar
<czajkowski> must top up my irish phone
<slashbel> aye, but you're roaming?
<czajkowski> have an irish sim just for connections when back in .ie
<zmoylan> roaming is now much cheaper thanks to the eu but data is still very expensive.
<czajkowski> and uk phone is for sms if needed but most people that need me can find me on irc
<slashbel> brb, grabbing some lunch
<tdr112> czajkowski: some of the time
<czajkowski> tdr112: rather quiet :)
<ebel> slashbel, czajkowski: "hangout" = "google hangout" = "online video conference", your mobile internet shared over wifi wouldn't be great for it
<czajkowski> ebel: nods
<slashbel> shame, it would be nice to go somewhere that serves good food and nice beer
<czajkowski> it;s no biggie really
<czajkowski> still have to see if it's possible
<tdr112> czajkowski: i am
<czajkowski> tdr112: good to know
<czajkowski> tdr112: thanks thats a great link
<tdr112> czajkowski: np alan the guy who runs it is very sound , a great space
<czajkowski> and a decent rate tbh
#ubuntu-ie 2012-06-07
<gpwx> Afternoon :-0
<czajkowski>  aloha
<gpwx> :-D
<gpwx> Wondering if someone might have some advice.
<czajkowski> ask and see sure
<gpwx> I have an Acer Aspire 1360 laptop that I want to donate and installed Ubuntu on it. The issue is that half the screen is black & I'm not given any res option higher than 800x600
<gpwx> I've found very few threads suggesting option on how to fix it but nothing seems to work. Naturally it could also be that I'm an absolute beginner and just trying to give this laptop a new lease on life
<czajkowski> hmm
<gpwx> or it could just be that it's too old to be supported..
<czajkowski> gpwx: when it didnt have ubuntu on it did the screen work
<gpwx> Yep. It came with Win on it and I thought that Ubuntu would be less hassle to the users as it's going to a charity organisation
<czajkowski> what version of Ubuntu are you running ?
<gpwx> I ran the update and running the latest
<czajkowski> so 12.04
<czajkowski> are there any open bugs on it?
<gpwx> one sec... I don't think so.
<gpwx> 11.10 ?
<gpwx> hmm
<gpwx> ok, let me run the upgrade again..
<czajkowski> gpwx: aye try upgrading to 12.04 and see if that fixes it
<gpwx> I shall return :-)
<czajkowski> great
<gpwx> Thanks for the help.
<czajkowski> no problem
<czajkowski> Juju at your service webinar live now. http://www.brighttalk.com/webcast/6793/49171
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-04
<VincentInPC> Hello
<czajkowski> ello
<VincentInPC> I contribute to a french project that aims to create a decentralized/distributed social network over the XMPP protocol
<VincentInPC> I've posted a message on the forum, but someone invited me on IRC, saying that the community could me more reactive
<czajkowski> can depend really
<VincentInPC> Here is the description of our project http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817270&p=12672891#post12672891
<czajkowski> VincentInPC: are you based in ireland or france?
<VincentInPC> I am in France
<VincentInPC> Our project wish to be translated in some languages, and we thought that it could be important to do this in Irish (is it the good word ?)
<czajkowski> VincentInPC: interesting
<czajkowski> VincentInPC: perhaps just posting it to the ubuntu loco contacts list would be easier than joining each irc channel :)
<VincentInPC> loco ?
<VincentInPC> is it a mailing-list ?
<czajkowski> VincentInPC: well you've joined the Ububntu ireland loco channel
<czajkowski> so I wondered were you targeting ubuntu communities
<VincentInPC> ah, yes, but it's not because Ubuntu communities are the most appropriated, it's just because there is lot of people
<VincentInPC> I don't know where I should ask this
<czajkowski> VincentInPC: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/loco-contacts  might be of some help to you
<VincentInPC> thank you czajkowski :)
<AndrewMcC> ls -a
<AndrewMcC> <dang>
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-05
<SlutsInGlitter> are there peeps in here?
<SlutsInGlitter> hello?
<SlutsInGlitter> HOWYA?
<SlutsInGlitter> DA FUQ
<DefConPedoBear> lol
<DefConPedoBear> Hello
<SlutsInGlitter> IS ANYONE ALIVE IN HERE?
<ebel> o_O
<ebel> what the hell?
<SlutsInGlitter> AGREED.
<ebel> *ahem*, your nick is, potentially problematic
<slashbel> just kickban, there doesn't need to be a discussion
<ebel> !coc
<lubotu3> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<ebel> SlutsInGlitter: yeah, change your nick, or leave this channel.
<SlutsInGlitter> oh wowwwwwww.  kbye how funny
<tdr112> airurando:  hey
<airurando> hi tdr112
<airurando> are you enjoying the sunny weather
<tdr112> I am , at home today as I was up most of the night trying to meet a deadline
<tdr112> airurando: hows the form with you .
<tdr112> back on your own feet yet ?
<airurando> yes indeed.
<airurando> nowhere near full strength yet but getting there
<tdr112> are you back working in your daily routine
<airurando> went back to work on 15 Apr 13 on days
<airurando> wend back on shift on 20 May 13
<airurando> found both steps tough
<airurando> but getting there
<airurando> note to all: ubuntu (uk) podcast is live tonight at 20:30
<airurando> http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/live/
<tdr112> hmm its clear we havnt chatted in too long ,
<tdr112> good to hear you made it back
<airurando> it will happen soon.  I hope
<airurando> are you around 6th,7th,8th July?
<tdr112> noting on at the moment, I should be able to meet them
<airurando> cool, just thinking about arranging  an ubuntu hour to meet up with amber graner that weekend.
<tdr112> are you thinking day-time or evening
<airurando> let me check
<airurando> right
<airurando> I'm working that weekend
<airurando> I had suggested Sat 7th which or course is wrong.  Sat 6th of July in the evening would be the right date.
<airurando> Amber arrives in Ireland on Sat 6th and if that is Ok with her I'd suggest that date to meet up.
<airurando> she might be too tired on the 6th so the 7th would be an alternative.
<tdr112> airurando: would you still come in if your working
<airurando> yeah, but I wouldn't get in till 20:00 ish
 * airurando just sent a clarification mail to the list regarding dates.
<czajkowski> aloha
<airurando> evening czajkowski
<airurando> just came across this:
<airurando> http://edition.cnn.com/2013/06/04/opinion/sam-muirhead-year-open-source/index.html?hpt=hp_c5
<czajkowski> c
#ubuntu-ie 2013-06-08
<Kai_P_IE> i seem to get a DNS timeout and i cant see websites on firefox on xubuntu and google chrome on ubuntu and this has been going on for 8 weeks now but i can use telnet and irc oddly
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-03
<hughberto> hello there!!!
<hughberto> just wondering if there is still lug meet ups going on limerick or is nobody turning up?
<zmoylan-kr> i'm trying to remember the limerick organiser...
<zmoylan-kr> they are usually active in limerick university.  had a meetup i think for launch parties
<hughberto> ya usually they meet up in the absolute hotel. i was there a couple of times...
<hughberto> are the milklabs still going actually? ie the hackerspace?
<zmoylan-kr> still tweeting... https://twitter.com/milklabs
<zmoylan-kr> http://hackerspaces.org/wiki/MiLKlabs
<zmoylan-kr> dublins tog has an irc channel that might be good for info
<zmoylan-kr> also ilug has an irc channel that might have more folk
#ubuntu-ie 2014-06-04
<czajkowski> I got supermacs!!!
<czajkowski> :D
<zmoylan-kr> the templebar one?
 * slashbel has never had a supermacs… I have integrated as poorly as an Irish citizen living in England who doesn't follow cricket
<slashbel> ☹
<zmoylan-kr> i think i've had supermacs once.  just a nuggets and chips iirc
<zmoylan-kr> it's more a limerick thing i think
<czajkowski> garlic chip!
<czajkowski> yummy
<slashbel> aye, i suppose i would have to classify myself as a west-brit
<czajkowski> yup in templebar on the way home from work last night
<zmoylan-kr> and it met the czajkowski seal of approval for supermacs?
<czajkowski> yup not bad
<slashbel> czajkowski: are you coming to Tog tomorrow night?
<czajkowski> yup hopefully
<slashbel> coder night is on from 7pm
<slashbel> will be good to see you
<slashbel> but sadly i don't think tog stocks any red lemonade
 * zmoylan-kr hasn't had tk red lemonade in years...
<slashbel> it would be hard to distinguish it from dangerous chemicals
<zmoylan-kr> but i saw a shop selling 1l bottles recently.
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> I'm good
<czajkowski> :)
<ebel> czajkowski: I only remembered yesterday that you were in town this week. twould be great to see you again
<ebel> slashbel: I thought we got supermacs when we went out drinking with the daves years ago?
<slashbel> that was just some chips iirc
<slashbel> not a supermac
<ebel> Eh, that sorta counts
<zmoylan-kr> at least an honorable mention
<czajkowski> lol
<ebel> "honourable"
<slashbel> is there anything honourable about being so drunk that you end up in supermacs?
<zmoylan-kr> yes, it isn't abrakebabra
<czajkowski> could be worse and be abrakebanbra
<czajkowski> lol
<slashbel> i have never been that bad
<slashbel> and likely never will
<zmoylan-kr> fingers crossed
<slashbel> these days i am heavily moderating my drinking
 * slashbel is sorting his health out… last week doing: 2100m swimming, 19km running and about 70km of walking ☺
<czajkowski> slashbel: wow nice
<ebel> slashbel is becoming a slashfitbel
<slashbel> also have completely cut out caffeine
<slashbel> note that the swimming is with one arm only
<zmoylan-kr> no tea? in ireland? :-)
 * slashbel is almost at mid-thirties… need to do something about health now before it becomes an issue
<slashbel> zmoylan-kr: the brits actually drink more tea than the irisj
<slashbel> zmoylan-kr: the brits actually drink more tea than the irish*
<zmoylan-kr> yeah but there they do it to be posh, here we do it to stay warm :-)
<zmoylan-kr> and alive :-)
<zmoylan-kr> this will make slashbel feel young :-) http://you.regettingold.com/
<czajkowski> I do love my BArrys tea
<czajkowski> shall be bringing back a few boxes
<slashbel> no tea for me
<zmoylan-kr> drug smuggling dog must love that.  don't they normally use coffee to mask drugs smells... :-)
<czajkowski> so anyone on 14.04 or already on 14.10 already
<czajkowski> not sure the pug could smell if I smuggled anyting into the house so it's safe
<czajkowski> :)
<zmoylan-kr> 14.04 ubuntu with unity on this laptop.   went well the upgrade.  only broke 1 thing i've notice so far. winff no longer converts video as it removed whole ffempeg
<czajkowski> what do you use it to convert videos for ?
<zmoylan-kr> turn downloaded files into smaller friendlier mp4s
<zmoylan-kr> when i rip a dvd i get a 175mb file for 25 minutes of video on average.  winff crushes that to about 90mb
<zmoylan-kr> store a lot more media on tablet or portable hd
#ubuntu-ie 2015-06-04
<daithif> wmexi[21~
<daithif> /quit
#ubuntu-ie 2016-06-07
<Guest43812> Looking at the monthly meeting minutes it seems things have been pretty ... quite ... since 2012 ?
#ubuntu-ie 2017-06-09
<CoderEurope> Saw this and thought of yous, http://imgur.com/SDZbzOe rteplayer
